# UK Assistance.....DON'T.



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

If anyone is unluck enough to have to have their car repaired by their insurance DON'T allow UK Assistance to do the work!!!!!

My car was rearended a month ago and repaired there through my insurance. The car was returned to me in a horrendous condition.

The exhaust system is damaged and unlooked at
Paint defects including paint nubs, runs and sanding marks visible
3 different shade of white
Rust and water in my spare wheel well
Rear screen scored and damaged
A new bumper trim scored and scratched
Dust throughout my interior
Car covered in what looked like matt black paint spots


and to top it all off I've just been infored by Audi that any work carried out by this mob is now no longer covered by the Audi warranty because they AREN'T Audi approved...although they lied to me and told me they were and that all of the work is Audi approved.

Now I'm pissed.....let battle commence


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

:doublesho hope you get it sorted


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Had a run in with them when my dads old Rav4 got bumped, they couldnt even get the paint to match properly!


----------



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh forgot to mention that the shut lines and light heights across the rear quarters and boot are different levels, the tape marks around the light clusters and the paint in the shut lines between the rear bumper and rear quarter panels...it looks like they have painted the replaced panels ON THE CAR!!!!!!!

There's more but I really am at the end of my tether and ready to blow at someone.


I feel so pissed right now.

Any advise on how to proceed is welcome.

Audi told me to send it back to UK Assistance.......aye right, I'll burn the fecker first.

Barnd new A4 S-line ruined and worth nothing

One of their engineers came out last week to look at the problems and stood with me appologising for the mess they have made and couldn't believe the state it was returned to me in


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

ask if UK Assistance have any recommended Body shops near you, pop down and check there work and if reach your standard then take the car there.

we did it after they painted a rear quater on the Rav green(car was blue). didnt pay a penny as UK ass was billed for it and the best out of 3 we were told about did a top job


----------



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

I just want the car returned to the condition it was in prior to the accident....oh and my 6 year anti corrosion warranty as supplied by Audi.The only way I can do this is for my insurance company to OK the total stripping and reinstating of ALL of the work carried out by this mob.....let's see if that will happen.

Not the 2 years supplied by UK Assistance.


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

Isn't this Direct Line's own bodyshops ?


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

Al
I take it audi are not going to touch the repair then?

What about taking it to stevie walkers they are audi approved and done a great job on my old mazda.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I would contact trading standards , consumer protection or the governing body for the repairer that did the job for you. 
Start by kicking up a fuss at the insurance company that arranged for your car to go there.
Also keep a note of names details etc of who you speak to and what is said .
Good luck with this .


----------



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

aiky007 said:


> Al
> I take it audi are not going to touch the repair then?
> 
> What about taking it to stevie walkers they are audi approved and done a great job on my old mazda.


Unless Audi are given authorisation to strip the full repair and start again, then NO

I've kick up a stink with Direct Line. The guy I have spoken to tells me that Audi aren't telling the truth here and are trying to make more cash out of the repair. He also said to me that I had to allow UK Assistance a chance to remedy the repair. When I asked him why I wasn't informed that I was allowed to send my car to anywhere I wanted for the initial repair he went silent. I also informed him that I have the right to send the car anywhere for remedial work to be done to reinstate the car back to the condition it should be in. He agreed with this....had to a solicitor told me that one.

I don't care....I just want my car repaired back to the new condition it was in.

And I'm not paying

Bri.....there are NO authorised Audi repair centre's other than Glasgow Audi that maintain the warranty. Found that out today. They may use Audi approved parts but other than Audi doing a repair it negates the anti corrosion bodywork guarantee


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

An 'Audi approved' repairer isn't a guarantee of a top job. Many dealers will sub out work anyway and price matters to them. It's the same with all dealers, I've experienced p*ss poor work from a BMW approved repairer.

Many let insurance companies pick up the car, give you a loan car and then deliver the repaired car back because they think it's the easy option.......it isn't 

If claiming from a third party then hire a car or let their insurance do it for you, go to a decent bodyshop that's been recommended and one you've seen the results of, take your time and do some research.


----------



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

I wish I had had the time to do that. The car was picked up and stripped 2 days after my accident. All I was told was that UK Assistance were collecting the car from the recovery agent, not starting to do, I use the term loosely, work on the car


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

Think i would be contacting the lawer's again al,tell them your suing there **** unless audi is allowed to strip the repair back and start again:wall:
as they have totally de-valued your car.


----------



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha.....already done that Bri.:thumb:


Direct Line are phoning me back with an answer tommorrow, I know I will fight tooth and nail for it NOT to go back to UK Assistance


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

Good man fight on bro:devil:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Bigjacko said:


> I wish I had had the time to do that. The car was picked up and stripped 2 days after my accident. All I was told was that UK Assistance were collecting the car from the recovery agent, not starting to do, I use the term loosely, work on the car


A mate of mine had his wifes Mazda taken direct to an insurance approved bodyshop without his knowlege and despite them starting to strip it down he insisted on them stopping work and his preferred repairer picked it up from the original place.
Insurance will be very pushy to get it into their place, not because they are interested in getting you the best job done instead it's the cheapest way for them. 
There's nothing to stop you telling them to hold fire while you select a repairer of your choice. 
Having had a recent claim against a third party I know how the phone doesn't stop ringing, their insurance wanted to take full control of hire car and repairers, they even told me they were picking the car up at such and such a time to take it to their bodyshop until I told them no way!

One thing that keeps getting me about this and other car forums though is people quoting 'Approved' main dealer repairers as if they are something special 
OK, there might be a few that are ok but their approved status is usually down to financial reasons
As for anti corrosion warranty, we had a repair done on a '57 plate mazda, I chose a local bodyshop that does Aston Martin work for the factory and yet it means that although it's a top job with all the correct chemicals re-applied to the repaired panel, that panel is no longer covered  
Having said that I'd rather an 'as new' repair knowing that there is very little chance of corrosion from the inside out than a crap repair covered by a limited warranty.


----------



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I have had a trip over to the Glasgow Audi repair centre today. The Manager couldn't believe what he was seeing. He also found a few more faults in the paint work including dry patches,over spray onto my fuel filler and poor masking around the rear screen which has resulted in rough paintwork around the rear screen.

Now the wait begins to see if my insurance company will allow them to completely strip the crap job that has been done so far.


Oh...and my wheel well is FULL of rust from metal filings from the repair and now needs a complete respray......BIG thanks to UK Assistance....arseholes!!!!!


----------

